# Billing Specialist



## amidraper (Mar 6, 2013)

I am in need of some assistance.  I have a dermatology clinic that medicare is having fun denying claims.  A patient was in & had several procedures done on the same date of service ...claims billed out are as follows:

medicare processed this one 1st:
13132 - dx 173.42  (10 day global)
11624-51 dx 173.42 (10 day global)
88305 - dx 173.42

medicare processed this one 2nd & denying for post-op period off the 1st claim
17262 - dx 232.6 (10 day global)
17262-59-51 - dx 232.6
17000-59 - dx 702.0 (10 day global)
17003 - dx 702.0

What am I doing wrong..Please help


----------



## kvangoor (Mar 7, 2013)

I would use the 79 modifier on the second claim. That would show it was not related to the first claim and then it won't deny as post-op.


----------



## amidraper (Mar 7, 2013)

I was thinking that modifier 79 is more for a procedure with a 90 day global...Am I wrong in my thinking


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Mar 7, 2013)

79 is used during a global period, no matter if the global period is 10 days or 90 days.


----------



## amidraper (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice...i will see what happens


----------

